# 33 years



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

As i type left handed despite being right handed I ponder my 33 years of woodworking as a hobby and career and cant help but think about the statistics claiming that serious woodworking accidents happen mostly to the novice and seasoned old timer.

Recently I took on a joiner, young, ambitous, and clever. I hired him as a co-op high school student at another shop, 10 years ago for one reason…........he was a tad "mouthy" and I couldnt help but notice how he quickly he put his fellow employees noses out of joint with his young but clever sarcasm….........I kept in touch and due to the economy found out he was unemployed so I tracked him down and hired him (part time). It's the first time his skill level was paid for by others.

Day three with him and I was ripping 1/4×1/4 stock, turned and somehow managed to get my baby pinky into a saw blade, didnt even notice I had cut my finger except for the slight unusaul sound and the fact that my glasses were covered in blood. Looking down at my finger and having the instant "dizzy" sensation as I peered at my baby pinky split in half like a piece of firewood. I hope he sticks around and worry that the trauma he witnessed so early on the job might scare him away.

*Throb Throb Throb*....its now back together with about 40 stitches but the bone is gone from the finger nail down to halfway between top knuckle and second knuckle which means I have to go back and have that part amputated, going through all this BS, again….........why ythey couldnt do it from the get go because I did ask them to,..........I dont know.

I made it through 33 years before a serious accident (always thought it was mostly luck).......SOB, it hurts.

Stay safe folks

i

i


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

ahhh! I hate these stories but, have to hear them. Thanks for the post. Sorry for your pinky but glad it's not more than that.


----------



## kiwi1969 (Dec 22, 2008)

I,m glad to be out of the trade. If I see another blood stained saw it will be too soon. Get well soon mate.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Sorry about your pinky bud but glad it was jus that.

I wonder if you could consider a couple of Grr rippers at least for your employee as a sign of good faith.

Nothings going to be perfect but had you been using them here we would not be talking.

Cheers and get well soon

Bob


----------



## dustygirl (Mar 11, 2008)

So sorry to hear about your finger Roman.I just shudder when I hear of shop accidents.Take care and heal soon.


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

Dang roman! Ya arnt supposed to do that! Heal soon.


----------



## Josh (Aug 14, 2007)

Sorry to hear about the finger. I hope you get feeling better soon.


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

Roman, Having lost half of my right index finger and then having re-attached I feel for you. Stay safe and look at it from a different perspective; at lease it was a finger that does not get used much for grip, dexterity or tactile. The wound will heal and I do hope that your young friend will learn from it.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Roman, I want to add my wishes for your recovery as well. As soon as I read your title and the opening line I knew where this one was going. I hate hearing these stories as well but hopefully your post will prevent this from happening to someone else.

Get well soon. And keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your accident, but thank you for sharing it with us. We all need the constant reminder that a moment's loss of concentration can have devastating results.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

many thanks to all. My pinky feels like it now has its own lung, expanding and contracting, almost like my heart has moved from chest to finger and inbetween beats an invisible hammer smashes it….......amazing pain!!

the young lad showed up despite not being scheduled and I am happy about that, and not having any "savings" its nice to still have cash flow.

cheers


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

33 years…just shows you it can happen to anyone. Take care of yourself.


----------



## mtnwild (Sep 28, 2008)

So sorry to hear of your accident. Thanks for the heads up, guess we can't hear it enough. Take care, rest when you can, let it transpire. Find the bright side and stay there. Best wishes and a quick heal, to you. By the way, you type well with your left hand and in pain.


----------



## oldskoolmodder (Apr 28, 2008)

The pain will go away in a few days to weeks, then it'll just be throbbing or "phantom" pain for a while. I suspect more than anything, it's your pride that hurts even more.

6 months and a week or so after I put my thumb through the table saw blade, it's healed very well. You'll be back to doing things the Docs don't want you to do, sooner than you think.


----------



## bluchz (Mar 1, 2009)

Misery loves company. I am typing right handed as i prop my left hand in the air. I just got back from having 7 stitches put in my left index finger cause i was not using my head while i was using a chisel. Sorry about your finger. I guess I am lucky that I only get stitches and no amputation.


----------



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

I have dodged three bullets, one with a router (I have the most interesting line of scars on my thumb), and two with a table saw (blade and kickback). Fortunately I didn't lose anything. God be with you, Roman. I'm still a little gun shy, and just now getting back in the saddle. But I am back, and you will be too.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

Ive been stabbed

shot at, guessing he/she was a lousy shot

kicked and punched

and now my baby finger once again feels like a baby

constantly crying

that said….....................me and my finger never missed a beat


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

It's a another lesson for use all of to use the best safety devise we have is between our ears. But to use anything else we can use to decrease our odds of getting hurt whether its a push stick a Grr ipper or a saw stop we all have to stay focused or pay the consequences . I'm so sorry about your accident Roman Thanks for sharing your terrible experience so that we may all stay more focused. And to help us to remember to use what safety aides we have available to us.


----------



## BDKS (May 12, 2009)

Sorry to hear about that. I am a member of the accident club also. Made it 15 years without major accident, up to 4 weeks ago. I ended up cutting the tip of my right pointer finger into the bone. When my reflexes kicked in I hit a second place. I got lucky only 10 stitches, the doctor said I was lucky compared to cases he usually sees.

I learned there is a time to walk away when tired after a long day. I did not make the deadline I was rushing for.


----------



## RjGall (Jun 16, 2008)

Ouch!!! Sorry to hear about your injury ! it to will pass in time , as I to have been bite by the almighty tablesaw & jointer .
I also consider myself lucky! I cut the side of my right middle finger and took a chunk of bone with it ,its healed now but the nerves are still messed up . I play guitar and when "I finger pick" the strings feel like razor blades .
I had someone come up from behind me a tap me on the shoulder, I turned around and dragged my finger over the top of the blade (Boy was I upset) now I have a sign up saying DON'T distract me while my machines are running!!! 
Then a year later I was on my lathe (I live across from a school ) and a parent pulled up in my driveway & HONKED the horn (to ask if she could park there) I looked up & my middle finger on my Left hand just touched the blade and took the end of that finger down to the bone, Now both of my middle fingers have nerve damage= Not good for a guitarist !!!

*some* wonder why I bought a SawStop!!! well Believe me when I say accidents can Happen at any time (Its hard to fight instincts to look up or turn when distracted). I like the extra security the saw has.
*I still watch *any *blade on any tool like a hawk and treat it with respect * tools have no mercy and are not prejudice of who they bite.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Sorry Roman to hear about your accident.

How are you doing now?


----------



## Tinyshop (Sep 1, 2007)

How is your finger Roman?


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

My finger, if it were painted green,looks like an asparagus shoot. I now have a double finger nail, one beneath the other….........really ugly. The cold bothers it and I get wierd sensations when I cough or sneeze but that aside…...........its basically healed.

Anyone who "surprise me" when working on a tool, generally gets hurt or pepper sprayed.


----------

